# DỊCH VỤ KIỂM ĐỊNH AN TOÀN KỸ THUẬT VẬN THĂNG - UY TÍN & CHẤT LƯỢNG



## NNh27 (12 Tháng chín 2021)

DỊCH VỤ KIỂM ĐỊNH AN TOÀN KỸ THUẬT VẬN THANG - UY TÍN & CHẤT LƯỢNG​*Nội Dung Chính*​*1. Kiểm định kỹ thuật vận thăng nâng hàng – nâng người là gì ?
2. Tại sao phải kiểm định vận thăng nâng hàng – nâng người ?
3. Lý do bạn nên lựa chọn kiểm định kỹ thuật tại Catiedu
4. Khi nào thì nên kiểm định kỹ thuật vận thăng nâng hàng – nâng người ?
5. Các tiêu chuẩn kiểm định kỹ thuật vận thăng nâng hàng – nâng người
6. Quy trình kiểm định kỹ thuật vận thăng nâng hàng – nâng người
7. Kết luận*
Vận thăng nâng hàng – nâng người là thiết bị vận chuyển hàng hóa và con người từ dưới mặt đất lên trên cao được sử dụng phổ biến trong xây dựng, nên việc vận hành vận thăng đảm bảo an toàn lao động là một yếu tố rất quan trọng. Do vậy trong quá trình sử dụng vận thăng bắt buộc phải kiểm định vận thăng để tránh những tai nạn lao động đáng tiếc xảy ra. Vậy, kiểm định an toàn được thực hiện theo tiêu chuẩn nào? Quy trình ra sao? Hãy cùng Catiedu tìm hiểu ở bài viết dưới đây.

*1. Kiểm định kỹ thuật vận thăng nâng hàng – nâng người là gì ?*







Kiểm định kỹ thuật vận thăng nâng hàng – nâng người là hoạt động kỹ thuật theo quy trình nhằm đánh giá và xác nhận độ an toàn , chất lượng của vận thăng nâng so với yêu cầu quy định trong quy chuẩn kỹ thuật.

*2. Tại sao phải kiểm định vận thăng nâng hàng – nâng người ?*

Theo quy định, vận thăng lồng thuộc danh mục thiết bị có yêu cầu nghiêm ngặt về an toàn lao động. Việc kiểm định an toàn vận thăng mang lại nhiều lợi ích cho công ty, doanh nghiệp. Cụ thể như sau:


Đảm bảo an toàn về con người, tránh các rủi ro.
Đảm bảo thiêt bị hoạt động luôn ổn định.
Phát hiện kịp thời hỏng hóc, ngăn ngừa sự cố có thể xảy ra trong quá trình làm việc.
Tuân thủ, chấp hành đúng quy định của pháp luật.
*3. Lý do bạn nên lựa chọn kiểm định kỹ thuật tại Catiedu*

Học viện Catiedu ngay từ những ngày đầu thành lập đã không ngừng đầu tư về máy móc, trang thiết bị đầy đủ, hiện đại mang đến cho khách hàng những dịch vụ tốt nhất, nhanh nhất, chi phí hợp lý với tiêu chí :

_* Kỹ thuật tốt*_: Nhằm thỏa mãn yêu cầu ngày cao của khách hàng, Catiedu chúng tôi luôn không ngừng nâng cao chất lượng dịch vụ của mình.

_*Nguồn nhân lực tay nghề cao*_: Xây dựng và phát triển nguồn nhân lực chất lượng, tận tình với khách hàng, làm việc chuyên nghiệp, chủ động, sáng tạo, giỏi chuyên môn – đạo đức tốt.

_*Luôn học tập công nghệ mới*_: Chủ động nâng cấp cơ sở hạ tầng tiên tiến, áp dụng công nghệ 4.0 vào quản lý, điều phối nhân lực và giảng dạy.

_*Chất lượng được đặt lên hàng đầu*_: Catiedu cam kết chỉ cung cấp cho khách hàng những sản phẩm và dịch vụ tư vấn có chất lượng phù hợp với những yêu cầu đã đặt ra, đảm bảo tính hiệu quả, bền vững.

_*Tiết kiệm chi phí*_: Đặc biệt ở Catiedu chi phí kiểm định kỹ thuật an toàn thiết bị cực kỳ hạt dẻ, phù hợp với mọi tổ chức doanh nghiệp.

*4. Khi nào thì nên kiểm định kỹ thuật vận thăng nâng hàng – nâng người ?*


Kiểm định cầu trục lần đầu: Sau khi lắp đặt vận thăng, trước khi đưa vào sử dụng
Kiểm định định kỳ: Khi hết thời hạn kiểm định ghi trên phiếu kết quả kiểm định lần trước
Chế độ kiểm định bất thường: Vận thăng được kiểm định sau khi có cải tạo, sửa chữa lớn hoặc khi có sự cố và đã được khắc phục xong. Khi thay đổi vị trí lắp đặt hoặc ngưng sử dụng trên 12 tháng.
Thời hạn kiểm định vận thăng nâng hàng định kỳ 02 năm. Đối với vận thăng nâng hàng có thời gian sử dụng trên 10 năm thì thời hạn kiểm định định kỳ là 01 năm. Sau 1 năm, doanh nghiệp cần phải liên hệ tổ chức kiểm định để tiến hành kiểm định định kỳ.

*5. Các tiêu chuẩn kiểm định kỹ thuật vận thăng nâng hàng – nâng người*

 TCVN 4244:2005, Thiết bị nâng thiết kế, chế tạo và kiểm tra kỹ thuật;

 TCVN 5206:1990, Máy nâng hạ- Yêu cầu an toàn đối vói ơối trọng và ổn trọng;

 TCVN 5207:1990, Máy nâng hạ – Yêu cầu an toàn chung;

 TCVN 5209:1990, Máy nâng hạ – Yêu cầu an toàn đối với thiếc bị điện;

 TCVN 9358 : 2012 Lắp đặt hệ thống nối đất thiết bị cho các công trinh công nghiệp – Yêu cầu chung;

 TCXCYM 9385:2012: Chống xét cho công trình xây dựng – Hướng dẫn thiết kế, kiểm tra và bảo trì hệ thống;

 TCVN 5179:1990, Máy nâng hạ – Yêu cầu thử thuỷ lực về an toan,

 TCXD VN 296:2004, Giàn giáo – Các yêu cầu về an toàn;

 QCVN 7: 2012/BLĐTBXH, Quy chuẩn Quốc gia về an toàn lao động đối với thiết bị nâng;

 USAS A10.5-1969, Safety Requirements for Material Hoists;

 GB/T 10054-2005, Builder’s hoist – Thang máy xây dựng.

Trong trường hợp các quy chuẩn kỹ thuật quốc gia và tiêu chuẩn quốc gia viện dẫn tại Quy trình kiểm định này có bổ sung, sửa đổi hoặc thay thế: áp dụng theo quy định tại văn bản mới nhất.

*6. Quy trình kiểm định kỹ thuật vận thăng nâng hàng – nâng người*

_Bước 1: Tiến hành kiểm tra thông số kỹ thuật_


Kiểm tra hồ sơ thiết bị, thông số kỹ thuật thiết bị, máy móc;
Thông tin vận hành, bảo trì, sửa chữa thời gian trước đó;
Thông tin thời gian kiểm định an toàn lần trước.
_Bước 2: Tiến hành kiểm tra kỹ thuật thiết bị_


Tiến hành kiểm tra vị trí lắp đặt thiết bị
Kiểm tra tính đồng bộ thiết bị so với thông số kỹ thuật trước đó;
Kiểm tra móng và các liên kết giữa thân tháp và móng;
Kiểm tra cơ cấu, bộ phận (kết cấu kim loại và liên kết, các chi tiết của cơ cấu nâng hạ, cơ cấu di chuyển, cáp, đường ray, thân tháp...);
Kiểm tra cửa tần, lồng nâng, lồng bảo vệ;
Đánh giá, kiểm tra tình trạng kỹ thuật của các thiết bị an toàn;
Đo điện trở nối đất đảm bảo an toàn điện.
_Bước 3: Kiểm tra thử nghiệm – Thử không tải_


Tiến hành thử nghiệm, thử không tải các cơ cấu và thiết bị: Bao gồm tất cả các cơ cấu và thiết bị điện, các thiết bị an toàn, phanh cơ cấu nâng, bộ hãm an toàn và các thiết bị điều khiển, chiếu sáng, tín hiệu…
Tiến hành đánh giá kết quả đạt yêu cầu khi thiết bị vận hành đúng tính năng thiết kế, không phát hiện các hiện tượng bất thường.
_Bước 4: Đánh giá kết quả kiểm định thiết bị vận thăng_


Tiến hành lập biên bản kiểm định đầy đủ theo mẫu quy định;
Bàn giao giấy chứng nhận kiểm định an toàn và dán tem kiểm định lên máy vận thăng nâng hàng, nâng người.
*7. Kết luận*






Vận thăng nâng hàng – nâng người là một thiết bị nâng hạ rất quan trọng trong xây dựng nhà cao tầng, máy chuyển động dẫn hướng theo phương thẳng đứng hoặc gần thẳng đứng, máy gọn nên không chiếm dụng không gian khi làm việc như các máy có cùng công dụng. Vì vậy, việc kiểm định vận thăng nâng là việc làm hết sức quan trọng và vô cùng cần thiết và lặp lại thường xuyên. Catiedu với hơn 100 kiểm định viên tại các đơn vị trực thuộc trên khắp cả nước đã tiến hành đánh giá, kiểm định hàng nghìn thiết bị được các khách hàng, chủ đầu tư, các nhà thầu...tin tưởng, đánh giá cao về tính chuyên nghiệp, trách nhiệm và chuyên môn cao.

☎ Quý khách hàng cần kiểm định kỹ thuật an toàn Quý khách liên hệ hotline *0838.068.068 - 0822.778800 , Email: tuyensinh@cati.edu.vn * hoặc để lại thông tin liên hệ để được hỗ trợ.

*HỌC VIỆN ĐÀO TẠO TRỰC TUYẾN CATIEDU*



Cơ sở I: Trung Tâm GDTX Tôn Đức Thắng: Số 37/5 Ngô Tất Tố, P.21, Q. Bình Thạnh, TP HCM

Cơ sở II: Trường CĐ BKĐN: Số 125 Phan Đăng Lưu, P.Hòa Cường Nam, Q.Hải Châu, Tp.Đà Nẵng.

Cơ Sở III: Trung tâm GDNN-GDTX Quận Hoàng Mai: KĐT Đền Lừ 2, P Hoàng Văn Thụ, Q Hoàng Mai, HN


----------

